# Chinese grappling arts?



## Chat Noir (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

Just curious, given all the Judo, BBJ out there - are there any Chinese styles that involving grappling and on par with the Japanese/Brazilian arts?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 13, 2010)

Only two that come to my mind are Chin-na and shuai-jiao. Both have plenty of stand  up, chin na's more an add on to other arts and specifically goes after the smaller joints and shuai jiao is more body to body throwing, but neither has the BJJ type of ground game that I am aware of, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 14, 2010)

What he said.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 14, 2010)

First Qinna is not a style in and of itself. It is part of just about every CMA style as well as and generally used against things like grappling. You will also find Shuaijiao to varying degrees in many CMA styles

Shuaijiao is grappling and striking and also has Qinna

And as a note the oldest CMA style still in existence is Shuaijiao


----------



## yak sao (Jun 14, 2010)

All TCMA have 4 components:
Kicking
Punching
Throwing
Chin Na
While each style has all 4 components, they are there to varying degrees.


----------



## Shifu Steve (Jun 15, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> First Qinna is not a style in and of itself. It is part of just about every CMA style as well as and generally used against things like grappling.


 
It (Qin Na) is a major aspect of the main CMA I train in.  I believe the literal translation is to seize and control although I reserve the right to be corrected on that.  I also believe it is the predecessor of Jujutsu.  A difference being that while Jujutsu is an inclusive style, Qin Na, as Xue said, is a part of most CMAs.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2010)

yak sao said:


> All TCMA have 4 components:
> Kicking
> Punching
> Throwing
> ...


Yes, just enough to get the job done. And the job being, self defense.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 16, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Yes, just enough to get the job done. And the job being, self defense.


 

That is why I'm not a big advocte of learning multiple styles. iI you stick with one style and thoroughly learn it, then I believe you will be a competent fighter. That said, I know BJJ has a better ground game, TKD may have a better kicking game, etc, but I'm not running around getting in to cage matches or street fighting on a daily basis. I practice MA because i love doing it, but I also am a realist and know I have limited time, and my time is best spent focusing on one style.
I have no problem with people who learn multiple styles, but too often, I get the impression they are only flitting around to different schools and simply skimming the surface instead of going in depth into one.


----------

